# Sig 220 Elite stainless. Opinions?



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

It is now mine. See photos below. Ran 100 rounds of chaep magtech 230 grain fmj through it the other night. Flawless and one hole accurate at 25 feet. Got some houge rubber grips with finger grooves for shooting. The wood was just too pretty to mess up. Plan on some outdoor IDPA this summer, so now it is ready for battle. The Sig lite night sights are great and the Sig tac light laser combo is so cool I can't get over it. I will shoot again tonight. I have some handloads to try out.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Not read nor heard of any reliability or any other kinds of problems with the Elites. Accuracy is here because it's a SiG and quality is high because it's an Elite. It's on the high end of the SiG products available domestically. If I could drop coin on one I'd do it without hesitation, that would be the only downside as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## yeti (Mar 11, 2007)

*P220*

The Sig P220 Elite is a very nice gun. Well made and a pleasure to shoot. The 220 weak link, as I see it, is the combo slide catch/ejector which can drag on the slide and can sometimes hang up when reassembling.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It's a Sig...nuff said right there. and to be looking at a higher end Sig,,,,,

..Anyway. I've got to shoot one The Sig P220 Elite and it was enough to make me want one really bad, The P220 is a really nice gun. It's hard to believe but the Elite at least for me shot a lot better:smt023


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a fairly standard Sig 220. Almost a thousand rounds through it, no problems at all. Sig magazines are a bit expensive ($45-50) and the 8th round can be hard to get in the mag, but that is it. The Sig 220 is my favorite 45 ACP pistol.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

They sold the one they had in stock.:smt022 They have another on order for me.:smt023 I paid an extra 100 bucks for a laser/tactical light.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

It came in! And is it ever sweet! Now I need to sell a kidney or lung to pay it off.


----------



## rverdi (Nov 10, 2008)

The main difference between your Elite and a "standard" 220, other than the cosmetics (grips, etc.) are the beavertail and the factory SRT trigger assembly. The beavertail looks great, but some shooters like it, some don't feel any handling change. The SRT on the other hand is a genuine improvment. Your pistol has a different sear and firing pin lock lever which considerable reduce the reset in the single action trigger.


----------



## ct_vol (Oct 19, 2008)

I bought a P220 Two Tone Elite about a month or so, and I love it... My wife even enjoys shooting it, which surprised me... She and I both prefer the beavertail... I think it helps improve recovery time more than anything else...


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

rverdi said:


> The main difference between your Elite and a "standard" 220, other than the cosmetics (grips, etc.) are the beavertail and the factory SRT trigger assembly. The beavertail looks great, but some shooters like it, some don't feel any handling change. The SRT on the other hand is a genuine improvment. Your pistol has a different sear and firing pin lock lever which considerable reduce the reset in the single action trigger.


Thanks for the info. I am used to beaver tails as I shoot my Les Baer once a week. I did get a chance to try the trigger on the 220 when it came in and it was very smooth. Even double action was nice.:smt023


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

ct_vol said:


> I bought a P220 Two Tone Elite about a month or so, and I love it... My wife even enjoys shooting it, which surprised me... She and I both prefer the beavertail... I think it helps improve recovery time more than anything else...


Glad to hear you love your Elite. Even regular Sigs are on the expensive side, so when I decided to get a P220 I figured I might as well go all out. Glad I did. If it shoots half as good as it looks it's money well spent. After all it only cost me half the price of my Baer.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Paid it off on 1-16. I get to pick it up tomorrow. Pics and range report to follow.


----------



## crappler (Jan 10, 2008)

I decided to buy the p220 elite ss for my first gun and i love the thing...A little pricey but u couldnt ask for anything better..I put about 500 rounds through it and have had no problems..Cant wait to see some pics...


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------

